# Cambio de teclas en consola

## xerkan

Bueno tengo un problema algo estraño, resulta que mi teclado en la consola de texto me funciona casi todo correctamente me va la ñ el simbolo del euro etc, pero ahi 4 teclas malditas que no quieren escribir lo que  se supone que deben de hacer esta son las teclas que contienen los acentos, corchetes y llaves (las 4 que estan justo a la izquierda del intro) el resto de teclas funcionan correctamente pero esta por ejemplo si le apreto a la tecla + me sale el corchete ] si le apreto al acento ´ me sale el simbolo + y asi con la 4.

Estos son mis ficheros de configuracion:

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

```

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

USE="X aac aalib acpi alsa audiofile bash-completion branding bzip2 cairo cdr

     chm cleartype dbus dvd encode fbcon ffmpeg firefox3 flac gif hal jpeg

     jpeg2k kde lame libcaca matroska mp3 mp4 mpeg multimedia musepack

     musicbrainz ogg opengl phonon png qt3support qt4 samba sdl sndfile spell

     sqlite sse sse2 svg threads thumbnail tiff truetype usb vcd vdpau vorbis

     wmf xcomposite xscreensaver xv xvid zip -fortran -gnome -gtk -mysql"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache"

LINGUAS="es"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj"

```

----------

## gringo

ni idea, que tipo de teclado es ?

Se soluciona el tema si en vez de "euro" pones "euro2" en EXTENDED_KEYMAPS ?

saluetes

----------

## xerkan

No se soluciona con eso, e probado varias configuraciones sin ningun exito, la verdad es que es un comportamiento algo raro q solo pasa en las tty

----------

## Stolz

Prueba con KEYMAP="es-cp850" o si usas openrc keymap="es-cp850".

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo acabo de solucionar el mismo problema, es bueno saber que no soy el único (o tal vez no), aquí el post que yo puse. No quedó perfecto pero ya funciona el 99%

----------

## xerkan

Bueno probando a poner el KEYMAP="es-cp850" esas teclas funcionan pero ahora con esa configuracion la ñ me pone el simbolo del euro y el altgr+e no me pone nada ademas cuando escribo algo con acento me pone una especie de circulo blanco con una interrogante dentro

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *xerkan wrote:*   

> Bueno probando a poner el KEYMAP="es-cp850" esas teclas funcionan pero ahora con esa configuracion la ñ me pone el simbolo del euro y el altgr+e no me pone nada ademas cuando escribo algo con acento me pone una especie de circulo blanco con una interrogante dentro

 

Recompilaste sys-apps/kbd????  con eso seguro arreglas las teclas con acento. Verifica que dentro de un editor de texto como nano, vi o emacs puedas escribir los acentos.

----------

## xerkan

Nada recompile el paquete sys-apps/kb tanto el actual (kbd-1.15) como el el de amd64~ (kbd-1.15.2) y no hicieron ninguna modificacion al teclado, lo cual tampoco me extraño mucho ya que el sistema esta recien instalado y recompile el system al hacerlo

----------

## lluisparcet

Yo estoy usando UTF-8 y con los ficheros que te pongo a continuación me funcionan todas las teclas que mencionas perfectamente:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

#KEYMAP="es euro2"

KEYMAP="-u es"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

La verdad es que la única diferencia notable esta en el fichero "keymaps". Prueva a ver y ya nos contarás.

En mi teclado tengo:

En la fila "qwe...... `^[    +*]    intro"

En la fila "asd....... ´¨{    ç}      intro"

Saludos

----------

## xerkan

Pues nada los ficheros de configuracion estan igual ahora (le e añadido el -u al keymap) y esta gento esta cabezona en el tty me responde igual (siguiento similitudes con lo que a puesto lluisparcet):

en la fila "qwe..... '¨°[{ intro"

en la fila "asd...... +*~]} intro"

el resto de teclas hacen lo que deben, y bajo un terminal (tipo putty por ejemplo) funcionan correctamente todasm pero bajo la consola tty de linux estan rebeldes

----------

## pcmaster

Si tienes instalada la versión 1.15 de sys-apps/kbd, vuelve a la más antigua versión 1.13-r1. la versión 1.15 tiene problemas con el mapa de teclado español:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293228

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Si tienes instalada la versión 1.15 de sys-apps/kbd, vuelve a la más antigua versión 1.13-r1. la versión 1.15 tiene problemas con el mapa de teclado español:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293228

 

Es verdad, ya funciona la tecla que me sacaba caracteres raros, gracias, ahora si que funciona mi teclado.

----------

## xerkan

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Si tienes instalada la versión 1.15 de sys-apps/kbd, vuelve a la más antigua versión 1.13-r1. la versión 1.15 tiene problemas con el mapa de teclado español:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293228

 

Pues tienes razon con la version vieja el teclado funciona bien, lo malo es que la 1.15 es la ultima "estable" y cuando intento actualizar el sistema se intenta colar, desde luego no se como han cometido este error en el teclado cuando antiguamente funcionaba correctamente, bueno espero q lo corrijan

----------

## pcmaster

 *xerkan wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   Si tienes instalada la versión 1.15 de sys-apps/kbd, vuelve a la más antigua versión 1.13-r1. la versión 1.15 tiene problemas con el mapa de teclado español:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293228 
> 
> Pues tienes razon con la version vieja el teclado funciona bien, lo malo es que la 1.15 es la ultima "estable" y cuando intento actualizar el sistema se intenta colar, desde luego no se como han cometido este error en el teclado cuando antiguamente funcionaba correctamente, bueno espero q lo corrijan

 

Yo lo que he hecho es añadir una línea que pone:

```
>sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1
```

en el archivo /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

